# Pregnant Cherry Shrimp Death (Save the Eggs?)



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Found her this morning, dead:








:icon_frow 

Only loss so far. :icon_frow 

The developing eggs are at a stage where I can see the eyes, etc. I'm going to remove them from the body, place them in netting near the cannister outflow (for aeration) . . . we'll see if they survive.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
PH = 7.2
KH = 6
CO2 = ~11 ppm

Did a 50% water change anyway. 

All eggs removed. Think this will work?

She was the largest shrimp that I have. Maybe the oldest, too.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

It's gonna be a toss up as to whether you'd be able to hatch those eggs out, but I wouldn't give up. They're still viable.

She could of just passed on due to her age. They only live 1-2 years depending on how old she was when you had gotten her.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Ibn said:


> It's gonna be a toss up as to whether you'd be able to hatch those eggs out, but I wouldn't give up. They're still viable.
> 
> She could of just passed on due to her age. They only live 1-2 years depending on how old she was when you had gotten her.


Yeah, I hope it was old age and not an environmental factor. The other notable thing to mntion is water temperature--it's been ~82 in the aquarium over the last week or so due to hot weather here in Southern California. From what I've read, that should be okay, but it's possible it speed up her metabolism & aged her too quickly.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

My mom tried that with baby possums after doggie killed the mother. I think your odds are much better.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

... cracks me up :hihi: :icon_mrgr :biggrin: 

Anyway... I think temperature might play a role in this. I moved some Cherries into my 10 gal tank, and over the last days it has gotten pretty toasty as well, and I lost 1 or 2 of the shrimps.

I started feeding icecubes into the HOT during the afternoons... usually it isn't that hot here... no air condition :icon_conf


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe it was just to much of a heat increase. Just make sure another doesnt die, and if so, somethings fishy lol


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Wasserpest said:


> I started feeding icecubes into the HOT during the afternoons... usually it isn't that hot here... no air condition :icon_conf


Good idea. I froze a tupperware container filled 1/2 w/water last night & plopped it in after I noticed the deceased this morning. Didn't last very long, but it did bring the temp down a bit.


----------



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

Heck, even if one of my Cherry's died I'd have no idea, they must be hiding in the holes in the large driftwood... I can only account for like 4-5 (out of 10) at a time.. the rest I have no idea where they are... I too may have some females hiding with eggs...

John, good luck with the little ones... what's your temp in the tank? I'm at 81 degrees, but last night it got up to 83. No casualities... I know of.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm going to keep my cherry breeding tank at around 78F


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

dennx said:


> John, good luck with the little ones... what's your temp in the tank? I'm at 81 degrees, but last night it got up to 83. No casualities... I know of.


Over the past few days I probably hit 84F. I've been running the lights in the late afternoon-evening b/c of this heat we're having.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

My 75G has been running at temperatures in excess of 84° for most of the summer. I have no central air conditioning units, and I try to keep the place cool running window AC units and a portable AC unit. 

I haven't noticed any decline in the number of shrimp in that aquarium. In fact every time I look, I believe I see more and more shrimp. 

I think the loss of John's shrimp may be due to something other than or in addition to the temperature.

Mike


----------

